# Kingo Android Root, Safe or Not ??



## sdey.dey (Jan 10, 2014)

* Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *



Many people are scratching their heads thinking whether Kingo's application is safe or not 
So this thread is made for everyone who is in a dilemma about the applications usage, Ban and removal of ban from XDA's thread and rooting their phones with the kingo app without any hassle (NOOBS GUIDE FOR ROOTING).
So, I contacted kingo for support and information and they came up with a very satisfactory explanation about their application which has been attached below.
Moreover, some people are still concerned about the ban and thread that was closed by XDA, for their information the thread was opened and this application was declared as SAFE to use.:good:
Final verdict from my side is, every one who is afraid of flashing kernels for rooting (like auto-root) and the people who are concerned with KNOX warranty (MOST PEOPLE did not trip their knox warranty) should use this simple root & unroot tool to get the administrative privileges on their device. 
Enjoy rooting


----------



## androidkitkat14 (Mar 29, 2014)

*not a good experience for me.*



sdey.dey said:


> * Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did Follow all steps, everything was going good up until my note 3 reboot and reboot over and over, when kingo said successfully rooted, it didn't work that way, instead to my surprise, when finally hard reset it, came to find out that it tripped knox, and have my warranty voided, this is my personal experience and wanted to share with you all.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 29, 2014)

I would always prefer using a computer to gain root access instead of theses on the fly tools. It worked for me everytime without messing up anYthing. Better getting some knowledge before changing any system components 

Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angjinhang (Mar 31, 2014)

Well Kingo Root helped me to root my SGA+ whereas others failed, including Odin. Didn't have any problems until now, and the only advice I can say is just use the computer to do the rooting work. I never believed that on the fly rooting is working on any branded phone.


----------



## altgraubart (Apr 8, 2014)

Angjinhang said:


> Well Kingo Root helped me to root my SGA+ whereas others failed, including Odin. Didn't have any problems until now, and the only advice I can say is just use the computer to do the rooting work. I never believed that on the fly rooting is working on any branded phone.

Click to collapse



Well, Kingo was the only tool that managed to root my phone.
After putting my hands on 20 or 30 devices, this was the toughest rooting.
(Alps - GT-i9502)
Now, if I were an employee of General Dynamics or Boeing, I might be a little cautious given how the way the tool looks up the method; 
basically, anything could be happening under the covers and it could happen  on a case-by-case basis.
But since I'm pretty uninteresting from an industrial espionage perspective, I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## hidayatwahyu (Apr 15, 2014)

perhaps i wanna try to root my phone with this tool


----------



## heroaa16 (Apr 21, 2014)

it's better to use recovery mode and flash your su zip than rooting within root app. for me rooting with app is like doing a surgery while the patient still awake :v


----------



## paranoid365 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm totally confused here. so what method do we use for the LG G Pro 10p??
Are we suppose to use root apps, or not??
Also @heroaa16 what method do you use??


----------



## YiNiX (May 31, 2014)

hidayatwahyu said:


> perhaps i wanna try to root my phone with this tool

Click to collapse



This.


----------



## da Aryan Code (May 31, 2014)

My phone never got rooted by it. I have Xperia Z and whenever I try to root it, it says Root Failed - NeedRoot. However, I tried rooting my phone with every rooting application on web and it didn't work. Even my expert friend couldn't do it.


----------



## tobi-19777 (May 31, 2014)

da Aryan Code said:


> My phone never got rooted by it. I have Xperia Z and whenever I try to root it, it says Root Failed - NeedRoot. However, I tried rooting my phone with every rooting application on web and it didn't work. Even my expert friend couldn't do it.

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2656698

Gesendet aus NORDHESSEN


----------



## da Aryan Code (Jun 1, 2014)

*I will try it*



tobi-19777 said:


> Have you tried this?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2656698

Click to collapse




I tried that method with Android Version 4.3. But I just read that forum and it says that root only works for 4.2. I will downgrade version and try again. So, will I be able to update my phone to Kitkat (4.4) without losing root?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marcvs66 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Virus Warnings?*

What about the warnings? I downloaded the android_root.exe file from kingoapp and checked it with VirusTotal. It came up with warnings for: TROJ_GEN.F47V0329 and W32/QHost.C.gen!Eldorado.


----------



## theReDkoolAiD (Jul 10, 2014)

Marcvs66 said:


> What about the warnings? I downloaded the android_root.exe file from kingoapp and checked it with VirusTotal. It came up with warnings for: TROJ_GEN.F47V0329 and W32/QHost.C.gen!Eldorado.

Click to collapse



This is what virustotal reported when I did a scan:

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...e035cf427be70cfbaac9babe73ae18ffa17/analysis/


----------



## Bingley (Jul 16, 2014)

Have i9500 4.4.2 or other 4.x versions successfully rooted with Kingo and not triggered knox counter?


----------



## UncleDaddySwiss (Jul 24, 2014)

Bingley said:


> Have i9500 4.4.2 or other 4.x versions successfully rooted with Kingo and not triggered knox counter?

Click to collapse



I got root from Kingo without tripping Knox (0X0) on 4.3


----------



## Bingley (Jul 24, 2014)

UncleDaddySwiss said:


> I got root from Kingo without tripping Knox (0X0) on 4.3

Click to collapse



Are you not using to 4.4.x? I don't think it can be don't with anything on 4.4 without going 0x1


----------



## UncleDaddySwiss (Jul 24, 2014)

Bingley said:


> Are you not using to 4.4.x? I don't think it can be don't with anything on 4.4 without going 0x1

Click to collapse



No, I'm still on 4.3. I didn't get the update because I was rooted and my phone status is "modified."


----------



## Powajyn (Nov 2, 2014)

*BS*

So i was rooting but i got suspicous if it was doing anything. So i unpluged my phone and let it keep going. Funny thing is it said i was still connected even after a while! I dont think this stuffs real


----------



## sharkboy0328 (Nov 3, 2014)

*i9300 Rooting*

Well, I managed to root 3 different phones using this app,

» Cherry Mobile Flare S
» Sony Xperia Arc S
» Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300

Rooting was fast and was effective..


----------



## sdey.dey (Jan 10, 2014)

* Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *



Many people are scratching their heads thinking whether Kingo's application is safe or not 
So this thread is made for everyone who is in a dilemma about the applications usage, Ban and removal of ban from XDA's thread and rooting their phones with the kingo app without any hassle (NOOBS GUIDE FOR ROOTING).
So, I contacted kingo for support and information and they came up with a very satisfactory explanation about their application which has been attached below.
Moreover, some people are still concerned about the ban and thread that was closed by XDA, for their information the thread was opened and this application was declared as SAFE to use.:good:
Final verdict from my side is, every one who is afraid of flashing kernels for rooting (like auto-root) and the people who are concerned with KNOX warranty (MOST PEOPLE did not trip their knox warranty) should use this simple root & unroot tool to get the administrative privileges on their device. 
Enjoy rooting


----------



## sushil888 (Nov 12, 2014)

*yes*

success .sm t111.  4 2 2.  tab 3 india. had to try twice worked. thanx kingo


----------



## MaxisMan (Dec 22, 2014)

*Yay*

Worked fine on my s5360, no "mtkcamera" or whatever.


----------



## Code Of Conduct123 (Dec 29, 2014)

*i need help*



LS.xD said:


> I would always prefer using a computer to gain root access instead of theses on the fly tools. It worked for me everytime without messing up anYthing. Better getting some knowledge before changing any system components
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk
> 
> what do i do to root my phone with out using those tools? please I will hit the thanks button

Click to collapse


----------



## halx (Jan 5, 2015)

SHEESH! Fresh Verizon Note 3 after 4.4.4 update. No root after reboot. Desktop app didn't even noticed the disconnection. Now I don't have Internet over WiFi and who knows what else?!? (4G is OK). All the f#4ing credit goes to gOOGLE, disabled the extSD write!


----------



## PalmCentro (Jan 11, 2015)

Kingo Root is a great tool for allot devices!!
Although i won't use it on Samsung devices......


----------



## shallmann (Feb 4, 2015)

halx said:


> SHEESH! Fresh Verizon Note 3 after 4.4.4 update. No root after reboot. Desktop app didn't even noticed the disconnection. Now I don't have Internet over WiFi and who knows what else?!? (4G is OK). All the f#4ing credit goes to gOOGLE, disabled the extSD write!

Click to collapse



I just got a Note 3 from Verizon for my upgrade ("Certified pre-owned"), I ordered it because their website claimed it came with Android 4.3....well guess what, they updated it to 4.4.4 for me before sending.  Pricks.  I may as well have shelled out the extra $$$ for a Note 4, at least people seem to be working on root for it.


----------



## Dave136 (Mar 30, 2015)

I root with this app iget Blackview JK900. App work.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Mar 31, 2015)

heroaa16 said:


> it's better to use recovery mode and flash your su zip than rooting within root app. for me rooting with app is like doing a surgery while the patient still awake :v

Click to collapse



But what when the device doesn't allow access to Recovery mode? For example, my Sony Xperia Tipo doesn't even have a Recovery mode. For that, I'll have to install a custom recovery, but I can't install it without root.


----------



## CVAngelo (May 4, 2015)

*Kingo has gone apes#&t AGAIN!*

I've been using Kingo Root for well over a year now. It keeps asking to install most recent version of the program every time you run it on your desktop. I have kept accepting the new updates as I was assuming that the reason for all these updates was because they kept adding root methods for new models of phones and most recent OS versions of Android.

I just updated to VERSION 1.3.6 within the last couple weeks.

Yesterday, I rooted a friend's phone (Huawei Y320) and Kingo rooted as usual without any problems. HOWEVER, when I went to look for the SuperSU app (from Chainfire) which it normally installs on the phone ... IT WAS NOWHERE TO BE FOUND!!! Instead, there was a KINGO USER super user app instead. But that was not the real issue. I noticed the following problems which I NEVER have seen prior to yesterday:

1. Kingo User BLOCKS the Chainfire SuperSU app from installing its binaries and replacing Kingo User.

2. In the program's status window on the desktop, I could see that it was downloading A LOT OF STUFF! Normally, it will download just a couple of packets of root payload and then say ROOT SUCCEEDED after checking the root status. This time, it downloaded so many packets of payload, I lost count! 

3. After rooting, there was a bunch of other Chinese crap that was installed by the Kingo Root program on the phone including INSIDE THE SYSTEM FOLDERS. Wtf????

4. I noticed that immediately after root, the phone started making a ton of connections to the internet. The activity was off the charts! I could not even do a Google Search with the phone because Google complained that a lot of query activity was emanating from the phone! What on earth it's trying to do via the internet activity is anyone's guess. WHY ALL THE INTERNET ACTIVITY KINGO?

I think Kingo Root has done an end run around XDA Developers. I am now EXTREMELY suspicious of this program and I strongly suggest others be extremely careful too. I also would like some Senior Members of XDA to chime in here.

At this point I suggest you NOT update Kingo Root to the latest version which is 1.3.6. It appears to be a TROJAN HORSE for rogue Chinese software. It is not simply installing binaries any longer.

KINGO ROOT MUST BE RE-EXAMINED BY XDA-DEVELOPERS. IS IT STILL SAFE?????????????


----------



## PalmCentro (May 4, 2015)

CVAngelo said:


> I've been using Kingo Root for well over a year now. It keeps asking to install most recent version of the program every time you run it on your desktop. I have kept accepting the new updates as I was assuming that the reason for all these updates was because they kept adding root methods for new models of phones and most recent OS versions of Android.
> 
> I just updated to VERSION 1.3.6 within the last couple weeks.
> 
> Yesterday, I rooted a friend's phone (Huawei Y320) and Kingo rooted as usual without any problems. HOWEVER, when I went to look for the SuperSU app (from Chainfire) which it normally installs on the phone ... IT WAS NOWHERE TO BE FOUND!!! Instead, there was a KINGO USER super user app instead. But that was not the real issue. I noticed the following problems which I NEVER have seen prior to yesterday:

Click to collapse



Same here. We need more awareness to this issue!


----------



## khr0n0s12 (May 10, 2015)

I've been using *Kinguser *for sometime now in my *Xperia C*, using it to root my phone is my last resort at that time  i also tried other rooting app like *Framaroot* and it worked for a while then problems comes out after a few days of using it, i forgot what are those problems but that's why it caused me to research other rooting app and came up with *Kinguser*, i remember it was installed automatically by the application in *1st attachment* and until now i didn't encounter any problems yet, im still observing it because as i search and read about Kinguser, it is creating some hidden stuff in android system, it shown in *2nd attachment*, its activity is shown in *3rd to last attachment*, please let me know what are your thoughts about this app, it seems fine with me. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## CVAngelo (May 12, 2015)

*I'm still observing the Kingo User*



khr0n0s12 said:


> I've been using *Kinguser *for sometime now in my *Xperia C*, using it to root my phone is my last resort at that time  i also tried other rooting app like *Framaroot* and it worked for a while then problems comes out after a few days of using it, i forgot what are those problems but that's why it caused me to research other rooting app and came up with *Kinguser*, i remember it was installed automatically by the application in *1st attachment* and until now i didn't encounter any problems yet, im still observing it because as i search and read about Kinguser, it is creating some hidden stuff in android system, it shown in *2nd attachment*, its activity is shown in *3rd to last attachment*, please let me know what are your thoughts about this app, it seems fine with me. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



But Kinguser and Kingo User are not the same! I have heard that the Kinguser app is the mobile version on Kingo Root desktop program, so it MAY be that these are from the same source. However, in my experience, King User comes from rooting with the iRoot (former vRoot) desktop program, and Kingo User comes from using the Kingo Root desktop program. It's possible that there are other sources which use provide root access with these same superusers.

In any event, I have allowed the Kingo User on one of my friends phones (to see what if anything it ends up doing) instead of flashing the SuperSU BETA version 2.49 from Chainfire which employs a script to replace the Kingo User (AND Kinguser too) . So far so good for my friend. If there are any issues I will flash the SuperSU beta to eliminate the "king".


----------



## khr0n0s12 (May 13, 2015)

CVAngelo said:


> But Kinguser and Kingo User are not the same! I have heard that the Kinguser app is the mobile version on Kingo Root desktop program, so it MAY be that these are from the same source. However, in my experience, King User comes from rooting with the iRoot (former vRoot) desktop program, and Kingo User comes from using the Kingo Root desktop program. It's possible that there are other sources which use provide root access with these same superusers.
> 
> In any event, I have allowed the Kingo User on one of my friends phones (to see what if anything it ends up doing) instead of flashing the SuperSU BETA version 2.49 from Chainfire which employs a script to replace the Kingo User (AND Kinguser too) . So far so good for my friend. If there are any issues I will flash the SuperSU beta to eliminate the "king".

Click to collapse



I don't know if its just me, but i like how it looks, and it also have Autostart option which you can disable autostarting apps so no need for Boot Manager Module


----------



## PalmCentro (Jun 15, 2015)

CVAngelo said:


> But Kinguser and Kingo User are not the same! I have heard that the Kinguser app is the mobile version on Kingo Root desktop program, so it MAY be that these are from the same source. However, in my experience, King User comes from rooting with the iRoot (former vRoot) desktop program, and Kingo User comes from using the Kingo Root desktop program. It's possible that there are other sources which use provide root access with these same superusers.
> 
> In any event, I have allowed the Kingo User on one of my friends phones (to see what if anything it ends up doing) instead of flashing the SuperSU BETA version 2.49 from Chainfire which employs a script to replace the Kingo User (AND Kinguser too) . So far so good for my friend. If there are any issues I will flash the SuperSU beta to eliminate the "king".

Click to collapse



lately kingo only installs Kinguser.... and kinguser is making it very difficult to uninstall itself...


----------



## flipmode_11 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Yes it is safe to use. Smashed my S2 in under 10 mins from visiting their site.*

However my S4 is having issues. Spontaneous Reboots etc. It is not 100% rooted.  *Stock Galaxy S4 i9505 with 4.4.2*

It says Kingo cannot install the binaries due to Samsung's KNOX. So I open KNOX and try and backup and uninstall, but it just has "Welcome....." and animated start-up. Then changes screens and continues initiating. Then it just closes and dumps me back where I was before!!! WTF? SuperSU is unable to install binaries too... 

So how  the hell do I get this to work?  I have executed the root process once again, but doen't appear to make a difference.
When I reboot with VOL Down, I see "ODIN" in red and text. I was a bit worried about the KNOX_WARRANTY_VOID = 0x1 (True)!!!

I would really appreciate any advice or step-by-step info on what I should do. I have\had 18months warranty left on this, but looks irreversible with this Knox biatch! 

note: some things that do not require SU for root access work (e.g. 2 way call recording). But anything that requires elevated access, just fails. E.g. Root Checker says YES, ROOTED, but below it has issues with permissions and access.... 

Thank you

***EDIT***
ON ERROR, REPEAT ROOT PROCESS. 
NEWER VERSION OF KINGO ROOT WAS SUCCESSFUL.
VERY EASY TO SWITCH TO SUPERSU.


----------



## DavidNY (Jul 23, 2015)

Any news on this subject? 

Trying to root my S4 mini I435 4.4.2 Kitkat and couldn't get I'd done, 
I tried Oneclickroot, Towelroot, Saferoot and all failed, 

Now I wanna try Kingo but not sure if it's safe or not. 

Can anyone chime in on this? 

TIA

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 23, 2015)

DavidNY said:


> Any news on this subject?
> 
> Trying to root my S4 mini I435 4.4.2 Kitkat and couldn't get I'd done,
> I tried Oneclickroot, Towelroot, Saferoot and all failed,
> ...

Click to collapse



Try Kingroot, you can download it from here on xda then use Super Sume to remove kinguser and install SuperSu

Btw what is your build number?


----------



## DavidNY (Jul 23, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Try Kingroot, you can download it from here on xda then use Super Sume to remove kinguser and install SuperSu
> 
> Btw what is your build number?

Click to collapse



Is this absolute safe (assuming it'll work despite all other methods didnt)? 

Attached is my build number.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx.


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 24, 2015)

DavidNY said:


> Is this absolute safe (assuming it'll work despite all other methods didnt)?
> 
> Attached is my build number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, If you are worried about Kingroot you can downgrade you firmware to NK1 from sammobile and then user Towelroot to root.
I rooted a few devices with Kingo and then Super Sume and iv'e got no issues


----------



## DavidNY (Jul 24, 2015)

Thx, will try it.


----------



## sdey.dey (Jan 10, 2014)

* Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *



Many people are scratching their heads thinking whether Kingo's application is safe or not 
So this thread is made for everyone who is in a dilemma about the applications usage, Ban and removal of ban from XDA's thread and rooting their phones with the kingo app without any hassle (NOOBS GUIDE FOR ROOTING).
So, I contacted kingo for support and information and they came up with a very satisfactory explanation about their application which has been attached below.
Moreover, some people are still concerned about the ban and thread that was closed by XDA, for their information the thread was opened and this application was declared as SAFE to use.:good:
Final verdict from my side is, every one who is afraid of flashing kernels for rooting (like auto-root) and the people who are concerned with KNOX warranty (MOST PEOPLE did not trip their knox warranty) should use this simple root & unroot tool to get the administrative privileges on their device. 
Enjoy rooting


----------



## Wernight (Aug 6, 2015)

I still don't trust Kingo, see my reply on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62209228&postcount=10


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 6, 2015)

Wernight said:


> I still don't trust Kingo, see my reply on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62209228&postcount=10

Click to collapse



You are right, but unfortunately they are the ones having some methods on non-rootable phones...


----------



## tuxmaster3105 (Aug 10, 2015)

​


heroaa16 said:


> it's better to use recovery mode and flash your su zip than rooting within root app. for me rooting with app is like doing a surgery while the patient still awake :v

Click to collapse



Absolutely.. U never know if some bits get set/reset from sumwhr they'r not supposed to..


----------



## flipmode_11 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I trust them. I've has no problems.
The issue I had above was due to dodgy USB connection. After paying $50 to get it replaced, it rooted in under 15 mins.

ATTENTION 
IF YOU USE SAMSUNG WITH KNOX PRE-INSTALLED, TRY AND REMOVE KNOX BEFORE ANY ROOTING STEPS!
IF YOU ALREADY ROOTED WITH KNOX STILL INSTALLED, KINGO SUPERUSER WORKS GREAT!
BUT SUPERSU 2.4.x CAN STILL BE USED IF YOU FLASH ZIP AND USE "Super Sume" (Android Market / Google Play).

Seriously zero issues so far with Kingo SuperUser. ZERO.
Titanium Backup has a warning as it notices it is not SuperSU.

I use AFWALL+ and only allow chosen apps to internet. Not even SuperSU had network access on my S2! Nor does Kingo SuperUser on my S4.

One happy camper right here!


----------



## Xerolsis (Oct 11, 2015)

*Hmm..*

WELL, this has been an informative morning to read up on Kingo, so muc h so I finally made myself an account! Personally from everything I'm seeing I'm glad Kingo hadn't yet succeeded to root my phone, I was going to try it with pc later, but honestly I've become so skeptical of all the one click apps that shorten the length of the process that I don't even feel safe to download them any further. Especially after one seemed to try and pump several applications into my system last night without my knowledge or without tripping so much as a notification, I'd like to say which but I was pretty wild with it last night so hard to tell. Personally though guys, think I'm going to fall back to the safer plan at this point myself and do it myself through cmd and ADB with fastboot, these apps just can't really be trusted it would appear.

ZTE Speed KK 4.4.4 (Let me tell ya, information on this particular device and rooting has not necessarily been easy for me to get my hands on.)


----------



## INSPEC (Oct 18, 2015)

*For Motorola Defy plus*

It worked fine for me . . .


----------



## Ripirius (Oct 25, 2015)

*Oddly Successful ROOT*

Samsung Galaxy Grand GT i9082 is not easy to root. Even if it was then i couldnt get the right apps. I mean there is the manual way by cmd and adb methods with odin. But just now i used the KINGO root app and it rooted it within seconds..but it was only working as the sole super user app. The Super Su by Chainfire wasnt succesfull with installing binaries into the system.. nor the other super user apps did. 

When I removed the Kingo Root app thinking it was interfering with the other Super Su apps, then the ROOT Checker app said that the phone wasnt rooted properly. But when i installed back the Kingo Root app then it was alright. 

How is it possible? Does this mean that KINGO ROOT is temporarily siitting there in the binary? And removing it would mean unrooting my phone?

BUT this was the app, when i tried Kingo root via PC, it was failing several times. But then i rooted again with the app and then connected it to PC,, funny thing is that the PC version of Kingo Root said it was rooted. Then i clicked ROOT AGAIN and at the end it said ROOT SUCCESSFUL. 
Its really confusing. and now again. the original Super Su attempted to uninstall existing super users to run fine but failed


----------



## lili3364 (Dec 8, 2015)

bad experience for me ! (sorry for poor english it's not my native langage)

I've got a huawei y550, I'm a noob and this is why I choose an app to root my phone. I was afraid to brick the phone with "classicals" methods.

I just wanted to get more memory space because on my huawei EMUI is taking all the storage space --' ...

I choose Kingoroot app because I saw on forums that app can root my phone.
Now Kingo superuser is installed and I can't remove it -_-'

Root is working, unroot is working but it's impossible to delete the superuser 

I emailed them to know why we can't uninstall/delete or remplace the superuser by another one ... they don't want to reply ...


----------



## flipmode_11 (Dec 9, 2015)

Read the steps I posted I how to switch.
It was I the last 2 - 6 weeks. I didn't have to run .sh files, or perform cryptic bash commands.
I simply installed SuperSU, said no to updating binaries. Coveted to /system, rebooted (automatic), then converted Kingo to user app. Frozen Kingo. Updated binaries.
It was somethingI like that.
Give it a go. YOU can always just re-root! :/




lili3364 said:


> bad experience for me ! (sorry for poor english it's not my native langage)
> 
> I've got a huawei y550, I'm a noob and this is why I choose an app to root my phone. I was afraid to brick the phone with "classicals" methods.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lili3364 (Dec 10, 2015)

flipmode_11 said:


> Read the steps I posted I how to switch.
> It was I the last 2 - 6 weeks. I didn't have to run .sh files, or perform cryptic bash commands.
> I simply installed SuperSU, said no to updating binaries. Coveted to /system, rebooted (automatic), then converted Kingo to user app. Frozen Kingo. Updated binaries.
> It was somethingI like that.
> Give it a go. YOU can always just re-root! :/

Click to collapse




hey hello,

Unfortunatly I tried this way too. It didn't work.

I tried all this lol :

Es explorer file (to delete/uninstall)
Root browser

Tried too Gatesjunior apps :
super-pro sume
super unroot
ginger unroot

Other apps :
SuperSU
Superuser

Tried to install a new rom. (the way with the 3 buttons power etc ... and the way in settings/local update).
Tried factory reset too.

nothing works, only fails. Kingo's superuser is still here 

I'm afaraid to re-root in a "classical" way, because I don't have enought knowledge to do this, this is why I choosed an app to root my phone. (don't know if my sentence is correct ... --> I mean I'm noob lol )
And I saw too late that many people have the same problem than me 

You've been nice to try to help me, thank you


----------



## farace_06 (Dec 16, 2015)

*works on gt-i9200*

it works on gt-i9200, only takes a little longer than using odin.


----------



## Village Nerd (Dec 29, 2015)

Appears to have worked on my Irulu X7 tablet when nothing else would.  Have superuser.  Will continue now with unlocking..


----------



## thecpu (Jan 27, 2016)

*Works Fine to notice...*

I tried several other applications and its a good think to tell that it worked for me perfect on my Huawei Y530 where others failed.
There are some phones that need to unlock the bootloader first in order to work , it happened to me that kingo root failed at first because i didn´t have the bootloader unlocked. After that, it rooted it really fast and with no problems at the moment.
So in my oppinion i must say its a trusty application.
Not to mention i was looking in forums opinions before taking the risk.  :good:


----------



## pranKster78 (Mar 22, 2016)

I agree with some of the members that had raised concerns about this s/w. This App does things that I am not aware. Plus we see that it says "Downloading requisite dependency files (100%) .... " multiple times. I have some Questions bugging my mind 
1. "What exactly it downloaded ?" 
2. Why it downloaded files multiple times ?
3. In Odin / auto-root method(s) we know there are 1 or 2 files that are needed other than the Odin to root ! not many files as this app needs. So I simply just don't know what goes under the hood ? Defeating the purpose why we wanted to root our phone --- that is to gain more control on my phone !

I don't intend to hurt any one's sentiments but these are some of the thought running in circles in my head. I thought I should share them with the experts in the forum. May be some one will shed little light here.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 22, 2016)

pranKster78 said:


> I agree with some of the members that had raised concerns about this s/w. This App does things that I am not aware. Plus we see that it says "Downloading requisite dependency files (100%) .... " multiple times. I have some Questions bugging my mind
> 1. "What exactly it downloaded ?"
> 2. Why it downloaded files multiple times ?
> 3. In Odin / auto-root method(s) we know there are 1 or 2 files that are needed other than the Odin to root ! not many files as this app needs. So I simply just don't know what goes under the hood ? Defeating the purpose why we wanted to root our phone --- that is to gain more control on my phone !
> ...

Click to collapse



Just saying, CFAR isn't using any exploits that's why it can be one file, king0root on the other hand is using exploits and that's why they need to download multiple stuff in order to find which exploit will work for that specific device.
Btw I'm not of the people who defend kingo/kingroot... Just pointing out on your specific concern.


----------



## SeanOLee (May 22, 2016)

*dangerous*

i tried downloading and ESET blocked the website.
after temporarily disabling ESET, the files were flagged as Malware.

both files were 1 MB each.. which is suspicious.
and incorrect file names. (from screenshot)

Maybe it's the wrong site, but this is what comes up in Google for the first 3 listing.
Kingoapp.com

*UPDATE*: i found a different version from DownloadGeek and installed it.
Unfortunately, after a few hours.. it didn't work.
TechPad Xtab i700


----------



## bajatrvlr (Jul 10, 2016)

*Kingo SuperUser taking over...*

The Kingo Super User just updated to 2.1.3 and among other permissions, it now can turn on Bluetooth devices, hide itself, and turn on at will. I tried uninstalling it only to have it reinstall the update itself.
Let this be a warning to anyone who may be thinking of using this method of rooting a device. I'm rethinking my reasoning for doing it in the first place.


----------



## ofernandofilo (Jul 10, 2016)

I used the Kingo in a QBEX-TX126 with a Malwarebytes to clean the installation and It was everything smooth.

I recommend.

cheers


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 11, 2016)

bajatrvlr said:


> The Kingo Super User just updated to 2.1.3 and among other permissions, it now can turn on Bluetooth devices, hide itself, and turn on at will. I tried uninstalling it only to have it reinstall the update itself.
> Let this be a warning to anyone who may be thinking of using this method of rooting a device. I'm rethinking my reasoning for doing it in the first place.

Click to collapse



I have a feeling that they are connected to the latest malware found that roots devices...


----------



## bajatrvlr (Jul 11, 2016)

ofernandofilo said:


> I used the Kingo in a QBEX-TX126 with a Malwarebytes to clean the installation and It was everything smooth.
> 
> I recommend.
> 
> cheers

Click to collapse



So you were able to get rid of it?


----------



## sdey.dey (Jan 10, 2014)

* Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *



Many people are scratching their heads thinking whether Kingo's application is safe or not 
So this thread is made for everyone who is in a dilemma about the applications usage, Ban and removal of ban from XDA's thread and rooting their phones with the kingo app without any hassle (NOOBS GUIDE FOR ROOTING).
So, I contacted kingo for support and information and they came up with a very satisfactory explanation about their application which has been attached below.
Moreover, some people are still concerned about the ban and thread that was closed by XDA, for their information the thread was opened and this application was declared as SAFE to use.:good:
Final verdict from my side is, every one who is afraid of flashing kernels for rooting (like auto-root) and the people who are concerned with KNOX warranty (MOST PEOPLE did not trip their knox warranty) should use this simple root & unroot tool to get the administrative privileges on their device. 
Enjoy rooting


----------



## ofernandofilo (Jul 12, 2016)

bajatrvlr said:


> So you were able to get rid of it?

Click to collapse



I believe so. [but I know so little!!]

cheers


----------



## CVAngelo (Jul 12, 2016)

bajatrvlr said:


> So you were able to get rid of it?

Click to collapse



Malwarebytes, Avast, AVG...NONE of them will get rid of the KingRoot super user. Once installed to root your phone, you cannot unroot it EXCEPT with Super-SuMe, a $4 app in Play Store. You essentially can only replace it with SuperSu (using that app). After you replace the KingRot with SuperSu, you can fully unroot your device as needed.

EDIT: OOOOPPPPSSS! I should have clarified that I'm talking about KingRoot which is NOT the same as KingORoot. The O or lack thereof makes ALL the difference! Sorry. You can disregard my post if you've rooted with KingORoot. I didn't listen to my own advice. ???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bajatrvlr (Jul 12, 2016)

*Success*

Well, I love my EVGA Tegra Note 7 so much, I wiped the whole hard drive to get rid of both Kingo root and Kingo Super su... But it followed me from v4.4.2 to 5.1 initially before I wiped the HD. It was successful after I wiped it though. As much as I wanted a rooted tablet, I realized I don't know enough to not get into trouble... 
Most of you guys know what you're doing; I can't say that I do... As a matter of fact, Kingo has a way of uninstalling itself by hooking it up to your PC but at that point, I didn't trust it and was willing to just do the 5.1 install.


----------



## krustybaguette (Jul 23, 2016)

*Why "not a good experience"?*



androidkitkat14 said:


> I did Follow all steps, everything was going good up until my note 3 reboot and reboot over and over, when kingo said successfully rooted, it didn't work that way, instead to my surprise, when finally hard reset it, came to find out that it tripped knox, and have my warranty voided, this is my personal experience and wanted to share with you all.

Click to collapse



Was the end result that your phone was successfully rooted? That's the goal normally.
I understand that having to reboot several times then do a hard reset may have been unsettling, but then you complained
about having knox tripped. Perhaps that's true, but unless your phone is still under factory warranty that shouldn't make much
difference.  Check this article about knox 
I don't use my Note III in a corporate environment. I just want to be able to root it and get rid of all the crapware that Samsung and Verizon have added to it. 
Your complaint sounds like you have bought into Samsung's propaganda about knox's value.

I'm still not convinced about using kingo but I've yet to see a way to root my Note III using more traditional rooting methods.


----------



## papypaprika (Nov 21, 2016)

*Receiving Spam Calls & Text*

Just wanted to let you know I tried to root my phone with Kingoroot. It didn't work, and I now receive spam SMS and calls. Be warned !


----------



## bajatrvlr (Dec 2, 2016)

*Bricked 5.1...*

I finally got up the courage to try to re-root my Tegra Note 7 in LP 5.1 and the KR program churned and churned until it finally said "Success, your device is Rooted"... Not so fast, not only wasn't it rooted, but was in a boot-loop that took opening the case and snipping one of the battery leads. I tried desoldering the lead until I discovered it was silver braised and my iron won't put out that kind of temperature... As I looked around, Invidia braised every solder joint throughout the whole tablet. I'm impressed; I've never run into that before...
Anyway, I sent KR an email asking for help and haven't heard a peep from them. This was all after I sent them a donation that appears UN-refundable.  Now I'm hoping Root Junky's method will work for unbricking it. My computer will not recognize the Tegra since this whole disaster finished with a blank screen.
Anyone with any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 2, 2016)

bajatrvlr said:


> I finally got up the courage to try to re-root my Tegra Note 7 in LP 5.1 and the KR program churned and churned until it finally said "Success, your device is Rooted"... Not so fast, not only wasn't it rooted, but was in a boot-loop that took opening the case and snipping one of the battery leads. I tried desoldering the lead until I discovered it was silver braised and my iron won't put out that kind of temperature... As I looked around, Invidia braised every solder joint throughout the whole tablet. I'm impressed; I've never run into that before...
> Anyway, I sent KR an email asking for help and haven't heard a peep from them. This was all after I sent them a donation that appears UN-refundable. Now I'm hoping Root Junky's method will work for unbricking it. My computer will not recognize the Tegra since this whole disaster finished with a blank screen.
> Anyone with any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Just saying, it's not kingroots fault that you bricked your device, rooting your device can brick it and you need to be prepared to be able to reflash.


----------



## FireDemonYT (Dec 18, 2016)

*hello guys*

OK so I got king root 4.9.0 and it updated to 5.0.0 and it was successfully. However Google told me I went to Ireland and uk during that process and that scared the **** out of me. Now I'm thinking to switch to towelroot or su. Any ideas?


----------



## CVAngelo (Dec 18, 2016)

FireDemonYT said:


> OK so I got king root 4.9.0 and it updated to 5.0.0 and it was successfully. However Google told me I went to Ireland and uk during that process and that scared the **** out of me. Now I'm thinking to switch to towelroot or su. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



It's difficult to understand what you're saying about Kingroot updates and Google etc. Anyway, sounds like you're saying you want to switch from Kingroot's superuser to SuperSu.

You cannot "switch" to Towelroot as that is simply a rooting method. But you can switch to SuperSu. 

You first have to eliminate Kingroot's superuser because it will not allow itself to be replaced simply by using a different rooting method. To eliminate it, you need to run a special script. Download the Super-SuMe app from PlayStore. It costs $4. It's the only way to eliminate Kingroot. It will also attempt to install SuperSu.

If SuperSu is not installed by Super-SuMe, you will need to install a SuperSu zip from the SD card. Which means that you should have a custom recovery installed just in case. So installing a custom recovery is the first thing you should do before attempting to eliminate Kingroot from your device. 

Finally, please be advised that everything I stated above assumes you had rooted your device with KINGROOT (even though you posted on the Kingoroot thread). Kingroot is not the same as Kingoroot! Kingoroot is a lot easier to switch. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireDemonYT (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello
This will not work as there's no available custom recovery for my device. Shall I try to unroot from kingroot's settings?


----------



## CVAngelo (Dec 18, 2016)

FireDemonYT said:


> Hello
> This will not work as there's no available custom recovery for my device. Shall I try to unroot from kingroot's settings?

Click to collapse



Kingroot won't let you unroot in a way that will allow you to reroot with another rooting app.

What's your device anyway? If it is an MTK device, you can possibly create your own CWM (Clockworkmod) custom recovery for your device using MTK Droid Tools (just make sure you've set USB Debugging to ON). If you are able to create a CWM recovery, you can then use Rashr or Flashify to install it on your rooted device. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireDemonYT (Dec 19, 2016)

How to check if it's making or not? I've seen mtk  in settings but I want to see it further.

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

Mtk*


----------



## FireDemonYT (Dec 19, 2016)

*hello again*

ive verified and my device IS mtk. Now i cant do a cwm custon recorvery and im not willing to ay for super sume
So i hope you are willing to do me a favour:
give me a apk for the laetst Super SUME and
make me a cwm
ok so heres the info of my device
manufacturer:Lenovo
model:TAB 2 A7-20F
android version kitkat 4.4.2
kernel version 3.4.67
bulid number:
T2-A7-20F_S000009_151022_ROW
You can ask for more information thx


----------



## CVAngelo (Dec 19, 2016)

FireDemonYT said:


> ive verified and my device IS mtk. Now i cant do a cwm custon recorvery and im not willing to ay for super sume
> So i hope you are willing to do me a favour:
> give me a apk for the laetst Super SUME and
> make me a cwm
> ...

Click to collapse



You've got two elements of bad luck. First of all, I can't make a CWM for you...you've got to do it yourself with your own device connected to MTK Droid Tools (with USB Debugging set to ON). MTK Droid will create the custom recovery for your device...but it may not work with KitKat. If you can't make your own, just search XDA for your device. Usually, someone else has made the CWM or TWRP for your device and you can download it from the thread. 

Second, there's no way I'm gonna pay for an app that I don't need and send it to you to fix your problem. Sorry bro. Get the app yourself. Otherwise, just learn to live with KingRoot. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theodoros_1234 (Jan 14, 2017)

I used the program for Windows, and it worked for an old android phone a friend of mine had, but it doesn't work for my phone.


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 14, 2017)

theodoros_1234 said:


> I used the program for Windows, and it worked for an old android phone a friend of mine had, but it doesn't work for my phone.

Click to collapse



It won't work for Android 5.1 and higher. Maybe they've updated it by now. What is your phone make, model and Android version? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theodoros_1234 (Jan 14, 2017)

CVAngelo said:


> It won't work for Android 5.1 and higher. Maybe they've updated it by now. What is your phone make, model and Android version?

Click to collapse



It's a Samsung A3 from 2015 (SM-A300FU) with Android 6.0.1.


----------



## Cruzy12100 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kingo root is best used for phones which have android 4 or 5.If you have a phone which runs android 6,it's better if you root the phone yourself by using the pc and smartphone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 15, 2017)

theodoros_1234 said:


> It's a Samsung A3 from 2015 (SM-A300FU) with Android 6.0.1.

Click to collapse



You're not gonna root Android 6.0.1 with Kingoroot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jlovelo (Jan 26, 2017)

heroaa16 said:


> it's better to use recovery mode and flash your su zip than rooting within root app. for me rooting with app is like doing a surgery while the patient still awake :v

Click to collapse



haha - or changing the fan-belt whilst driving on the highway..


----------



## sdey.dey (Jan 10, 2014)

* Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *



Many people are scratching their heads thinking whether Kingo's application is safe or not 
So this thread is made for everyone who is in a dilemma about the applications usage, Ban and removal of ban from XDA's thread and rooting their phones with the kingo app without any hassle (NOOBS GUIDE FOR ROOTING).
So, I contacted kingo for support and information and they came up with a very satisfactory explanation about their application which has been attached below.
Moreover, some people are still concerned about the ban and thread that was closed by XDA, for their information the thread was opened and this application was declared as SAFE to use.:good:
Final verdict from my side is, every one who is afraid of flashing kernels for rooting (like auto-root) and the people who are concerned with KNOX warranty (MOST PEOPLE did not trip their knox warranty) should use this simple root & unroot tool to get the administrative privileges on their device. 
Enjoy rooting


----------



## AChair (Feb 23, 2017)

*Safe*

From my experience, i'm pretty sure that Kingo Root is safe. I just tapped "One click root" and when it reached 100% my phone restarted and the root worked.


----------



## CVAngelo (Feb 23, 2017)

AChair said:


> From my experience, i'm pretty sure that Kingo Root is safe. I just tapped "One click root" and when it reached 100% my phone restarted and the root worked.

Click to collapse



Does not mean that it is safe! What other software did it download to your device without your permission? What does that software do? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 7040D using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AChair (Feb 24, 2017)

CVAngelo said:


> Does not mean that it is safe! What other software did it download to your device without your permission? What does that software do?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 7040D using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



None, I've looked through everything.


----------



## jdanield (May 24, 2017)

Hello,

I just used kingoroot and could root my Archos Helium 5 (French make). It seems to work. Add the Kingo Super User authorization system, of course. Seems to add also "Super Battery" and "pure cleaner", but I may have been able to remove them (I may because I don't care to reboot too often), because I don't need such app, but that don't mean they are harmful.

I couldn't root my wife's Dodgee X5 pro with it.


----------



## JackCheng (May 25, 2017)

It useful for old devices, but seems not working on Android 5.0 or later?


----------



## CVAngelo (May 26, 2017)

JackCheng said:


> It useful for old devices, but seems not working on Android 5.0 or later?

Click to collapse



It was not rooting anything over Android 4.4 but they may have updated it since I last checked. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## WaltA (May 30, 2017)

I guess it depends on what you consider "safe".

I used King*o*Root to root my tablet, and after it was done, I found under Developer Options, Process, these King*o*Root background apps ...

SuperUser (ads.process)  
SuperUser

Its the first one, that fits my definition of "unsafe".


----------



## donluz (Jun 15, 2017)

*IMEI removed yet?*

My Kaspersky picked-up Kingoroot and was not happy about it.  Uncertain whether to "add to exclusions" or eradicate the bugger, I came to XDA.

I read the PDF of Kingo's response and am curious... on 02/10/2014 their response was that the "IMEI was unnecessary and would be removed in the next version".  My question here is... did this ever take place?  Lastly, is it still of popular opinion that this program is safe to use with regards to security, one's privacy, etc?

(by the way, I did use it on my GS4 and it worked after several reboots and reattempts)


----------



## jdanield (Jun 15, 2017)

I used it (with success) on my Archos Helium smartphone and didn't notice any suspect activity. My "data" link (gsm) is most of the time unset because it is it that make my battery low.  But wifi is not.
Kingoroot install two apps: pure cleaner and super battery, but these app are pretty good, so it's not that a problem.
I don't know if it's possible to track what a root app do  - probably not at my level.
And by the way, my phone have to be rooted again fairly often, at least at each reboot


----------



## CVAngelo (Jun 15, 2017)

jdanield said:


> I used it (with success) on my Archos Helium smartphone and didn't notice any suspect activity. My "data" link (gsm) is most of the time unset because it is it that make my battery low.  But wifi is not.
> Kingoroot install two apps: pure cleaner and super battery, but these app are pretty good, so it's not that a problem.
> I don't know if it's possible to track what a root app do  - probably not at my level.
> And by the way, my phone have to be rooted again fairly often, at least at each reboot

Click to collapse



It does not just install apps, it also installs SYSTEMS PROCESSES which the typical user cannot see. So you really have no idea, do you? 

And if you lose root every time you reboot your phone, then clearly, your phone is not fully rooted by Kingoroot. You need a different root solution.

Use MTK Droid Tools to create a custom recovery for your phone. Flash the recovery onto your device. Then install any SuperSu zip from the SD card while you're in recovery mode. Done. You'll be permanently rooted with a quality root manager. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jdanield (Jun 15, 2017)

yes, I know that, but what kingoroot do is enough for me - I mostly wanted to get rid of the unwanted preinstalled apps.

of course, I can't know if some infos are hacked from my phone, but I don't use it for sensitive action (no bank account there). Info here seems to show it's not overly dangerous, that is not so much more than many other apps that display adds

thanks for your input I may use if I get the time


----------



## edychen26 (Jul 23, 2017)

sdey.dey said:


> * Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course if you contact kingo side, it will said good. They wont say not good for their product. You should ask all master in XDA who can give the wright answer. In my experience something always happened after use for sometime. System and apps will crash. Factory reset wont give any positive result, kingroot n apps non bloatware come back and still crash. Hopely can remove kingroot in error device IF YOU LUCKY. Flashing with tool 50-50.
SO KINGROOT / KINGO NOT RECOMENDED.
BETTE TO USE SUPERSU FOR A BETTER SYSTEM


----------



## flipmode_11 (Jul 24, 2017)

I used Kingo to root S2 and S4 without any issues.  I also used it on HTC and another phone, when no other known way to root was possible. Only device I had issues with was HTC Diamond (old) and mini HTC model - probably MY Fault!!! So Kingo does have benefits! I forget the model of device that, but nothing would work.

#0. Connect phone to PC and execute a full phone backup using ADB.
#1. Backup all SIM + Google Account contacts.
#2. Remove SIM card and optionally insert old/dead SIM.
#3. Remove ALL Google accounts. All email accounts, calendars and contacts should be removed. Delete if still there. All data will be later re-added and populated with next re-sync after addubg accounts. I don't trust Root toolkit not to steal this data...
#4. Remove non-root applications - e.g. BK Package Disabler (export XML). Later update to newer root-friendly Disabler. Import XML to auto-disable everything.
#5. Use a FIREWALL on PC and Android during root process. Accept and reject each requests for network access - You will use a USB cable and run the EXE installer on your computer. Repeat trial-and-error until root procedure finishes for your privacy, or skip if you do not have any concerns (e.g. new device or all personal data already removed). 

What else... What have I forgotten? SMS backup I guess...
After root, repeat with another full ADB backup. Keep ALL your backups and always give them sensible file names - 2017.07.24-S5-Stock-NoRoot etc.

Someone needs to write an updated list of concise steps to replace the Kingo SU with SuperSU, so that you do not lose Root in the process, or cause any issues. (I used Titanium to freeze Kingo SU and install Super SU, however had ongoing messages about binaries...  I suspect file names were conflicting.
But you can always copy SuperSU to SD card and the reboot into recovery or boot, and install it that way, to get KingoSU out of the way. Exact steps with pre/post would be helpful for everyone though.  

But the 2014 KingoSU was fine. Had no issues with it. It had diagnostics and logging. For most people, they just want root, plus prompt to allow/deny access. 
I just HATE those apps that check for root and then reject/deny operation... Why they have to stop workign if they detect root access. 3 apps I use do this, and I have not rooted my current phone...  

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

BTW 'KingRoot' and 'King*o*Root' are DIFFERENT!
Do NOT use KingRoot!!!


----------



## zdnyw (Oct 17, 2017)

LS.xD said:


> I would always prefer using a computer to gain root access instead of theses on the fly tools. It worked for me everytime without messing up anYthing. Better getting some knowledge before changing any system components
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what did you use? i would like to root my honor 4c.


----------



## CVAngelo (Oct 18, 2017)

flipmode_11 said:


> Someone needs to write an updated list of concise steps to replace the Kingo SU with SuperSU, so that you do not lose Root in the process, or cause any issues. (I used Titanium to freeze Kingo SU and install Super SU, however had ongoing messages about binaries...  I suspect file names were conflicting.
> But you can always copy SuperSU to SD card and the reboot into recovery or boot, and install it that way, to get KingoSU out of the way. Exact steps with pre/post would be helpful for everyone though.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, it's really easy to replace KingoSu with SuperSu. You need to flash a custom recovery (one that is specifically made for your device). Then put the latest SuperSu zip onto your SD card. Boot into custom recovery and install the SuperSu zip. It automatically deletes all files associated with Kingo and replaces the KingoSu with SuperSu. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dev_self_training (Mar 23, 2018)

Any chance it would work on an alcatel one touch. I wana turn it into a gameboy. Btw anybody know where i can get pictochat for android?


----------



## zevric (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone know of this method works for Galaxy S8?
Edit: Just noticed the post about it not working past Android 5 sorry.


----------



## andrewl93 (Aug 2, 2018)

*note 3 with kingo*



androidkitkat14 said:


> I did Follow all steps, everything was going good up until my note 3 reboot and reboot over and over, when kingo said successfully rooted, it didn't work that way, instead to my surprise, when finally hard reset it, came to find out that it tripped knox, and have my warranty voided, this is my personal experience and wanted to share with you all.

Click to collapse



it made my note 3s buttons stop responding pretty much completely been trying for days to fix it


----------



## gavin watson (Jun 14, 2020)

I've tried using it on two devices now, didn't work on either.


----------



## Samfire_The_chromeOS_Fan (Mar 12, 2022)

sdey.dey said:


> * Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. It Is Not Safe. I've Tried To Root Android 8.1 7.0.And 5.0 And Have Not Worked It's A Scam


----------



## sdey.dey (Jan 10, 2014)

* Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *



Many people are scratching their heads thinking whether Kingo's application is safe or not 
So this thread is made for everyone who is in a dilemma about the applications usage, Ban and removal of ban from XDA's thread and rooting their phones with the kingo app without any hassle (NOOBS GUIDE FOR ROOTING).
So, I contacted kingo for support and information and they came up with a very satisfactory explanation about their application which has been attached below.
Moreover, some people are still concerned about the ban and thread that was closed by XDA, for their information the thread was opened and this application was declared as SAFE to use.:good:
Final verdict from my side is, every one who is afraid of flashing kernels for rooting (like auto-root) and the people who are concerned with KNOX warranty (MOST PEOPLE did not trip their knox warranty) should use this simple root & unroot tool to get the administrative privileges on their device. 
Enjoy rooting


----------



## MiniNinja2024 (Oct 14, 2022)

sdey.dey said:


> * Is Kingo Android Root application SAFE ? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i know this is old and what not but i have tried Kingo and kingroot on probably over 50 devices followed ever step to the T and not once did it work so there is something else going on behind the scenes


----------



## Akira_Kitsune (Oct 14, 2022)

MiniNinja2024 said:


> i know this is old and what not but i have tried Kingo and kingroot on probably over 50 devices followed ever step to the T and not once did it work so there is something else going on behind the scenes

Click to collapse



both of them collect large amounts of unnessasary information. hope you used kingroot to flash, because you just compromised your IMEI.


----------

